# WTB: CWC quartz diver with patina or as beater



## mariod (Feb 29, 2012)

Looking for a CWC quartz diver (silver or pvd'd SBS) with patina. I don't mind small scratches and signs of wear as long as everything is working as it should. Older models (with tritium dials and maybe pre 2005) would be nice but let me know what you have. I am located in Germany. Thanks for looking.


----------

